# Critique on APHA Mare!!



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok How about this mare?? 













APHA Mare


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

HOLY BARREL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

First off, she's beautiful!
Looking past that lol she's got a rather upright shoulder but good depth through the girth/chest
Neck is consequentially set high
Very pretty head 
Hard to tell with the one photo, but nothing seems to be glaringly wrong with her front legs, apart from being rather upright on her pasterns
Short back and a little bum high
Her actual bum is huge! Lovely shape to it though
Back legs look good, though perhaps boarderline posty. Hard to say with a bum that big


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually liked the other one better. This one has a bit of a roached back.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

WesternTale said:


> HOLY BARREL.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

not bum high , butt is not higher than withers. maybe a bit back in the knee. would need a better photo with her squared up . she is a pretty horse.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Prestidigitator horses can be a rough ride from the upright shoulder and pasterns he passed on to his babies. He is from the Impressive line and most have a pretty rough trot that needs to be worked on or you need to love to post.

Their work ethic is great though and are wonderful all around horses. And Prestidigitator is N/N so no worries there. Also Thirteenth Verse is one of the "Super Mares" known for producing winning babies.

I had a mare out of him and she was wonderful, but the trot did me in for trail riding.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this horse.. but he is a bit over weight. He has good angles and I agree his trot looks... "all business" and not real smooth. I also think I see tied in at the knee and maybe even a bit calf knee'd but it is hard to tell here or in the photo of him trotting. The photo of him trotting does him no favors. 

He has a bit of a dip behind the withers that may make him difficult to saddle fit, but I see an exceedling strong coupling (which might be a roach back on close examination.. or with less weight). 

Go see him in person. I notice the owner wants to seel or trade for a super calm gelding.. which makes me wonder about this horse's temperament. May be fine.. just not super calm!


----------

